# Windows Server 2003 -- >Web/Ftp Server



## Antrax (1. April 2004)

Ähm, habe da eine Frage.

Beseitze einen Windows 2003 Server, allerdings kenne ich mich mit 2k3 noch nicht so gut aus.
Allerdings habe ich bemerkt, dass auf dem Server schon von Anfang an ein Webserver installiert war, da man den Server per http schon einwandfrei erreichen kann. Anscheinend muss der von Win2k3 sein, da ich ihn nicht eingerichtet hab.
Frage wäre nun, wo ich den bei Win 2k3 einrichten kann ?


----------



## Antrax (1. April 2004)

Ähm, so nebenebei, kennt wer zufällig ein paar Tuts mit hilfreicgen Tipcs ?

Also Grundadministration etc. kenn ich recht gut, nur eben noch nicht die Zusatzfeatures von Windows Server 2003.


----------



## Spacemonkey (1. April 2004)

Frag mal bei Microsoft nach, die helfen dir bestimmt, da du ja bestimmt einen Supportvertrag hast bei dem teuren Programm.


----------



## Antrax (1. April 2004)

Ähm, nur so als Info ... der Server ist gemietet 
Und ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass nen Hostanbieter wohl für seine Serverbetriebssysteme Lizenzen hat 

Allerdings find ich deinen Kommentar nen bissle abweichend vom Thema.
Denn es hilft mir keineswegs bei meinem Problem, und Microsoft wird mir da sowieso nicht weiterhelfen können!


----------



## Spacemonkey (2. April 2004)

Ok, dann entschuldigung, aber es hatte sich so angehört als ob du den daheim stehen hast.
Nicht böse sein. *g*

Schau mal hier nach vielleicht findest du etwas nützliches.
w2k3


----------



## SixDark (3. April 2004)

Hi!

Du hast einen gemieteten Win2003 Server bei einem Hostanbieter stehen? Sehe ich das jetzt richtig? Wenn ja, warum schreibst Du das nicht in Deinem Post, dann kann man Dir auch helfen...

Einrichten kann man den Server theoretisch mit der Management-Konsole (mmc.exe). Es gibt aber Hostanbieter, die spezielle Management-Programme auch auf Windows installieren, würde ich mal nachfragen...

MfG
..::SD::..


----------

